# Fishing yesterday



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Folks if you go fishing on one of the creeks on the north end of Livingston be ready for crowds and idiots. Went yesterday and it was a busy creek for a tuesday. I thought I might not see many people but it was a busy location and of course a couple dummies show up. Lots of little whites but did find some good ones. As the day got warmer the bigger fish came out to play. Manage 40 to 50 good fish but kept some for me and friend to eat. Caught a black that might go 6 1/2 or 7 pounds. I could put both my fist in her mouth at the same time and had more room. Nice fish and she sure gonna taste good. WHAT is it with the kayakers. Man they seem to flock to me and don't give a rats backside how close they get. They see you catching and that must be an open invite to get next to you or in front of you where you are casting. I know a couple friends have kayaks and are respectful but geez people. I was fishing near Loy a couple weeks back and the same thing. 

Matt

OK before I get a pm I did release the black to fight another day. Took a couple minutes before she came around but when she did she was gone.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Great catch Matt, and no worries on the black here. You did better than I, as I would have eaten it. I like a little variety in my fish dinners.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Great report Matt, it's funny the same thing happened to me a few weeks ago at sommervile.I was there when they had a black bass tournament I was after hybrids and whites I was fishing in front of Welch park .caught two in a roll when I hear He's ON EM! ,I turn around and there's four kayaks charging towards me no more than five feet away. Long story short I left as I was leaving I asked if they were in the tournament all of them shook there head yes .I said isn't it a lmb tourney.one guy started laughing while the others just sit there dumb founded, I just don't understand some people.It was nice talking to you yesterday, I had the same luck a lot of dinks but a few nice ones.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Chunkinwind it was nice to meet you yesterday. After I talked with you I went up the creek a ways and got on some good fish.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad you got into them Matt looks like it was a good day


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report, glad to read some coming from the river and creeks.

Matt I thought the guy in the kayak was just going to tie off to your back cleat, he would just have to have raised his hand up to do so. 

He could not have been more than two feet from your boat.
They do seem to feel as if it is okay for them to go between REAL boats and up next to REAL boats, like distance in regards to fishing and safety does not apply to kayaks.
That's right yakkers, REAL boats have propellers that chop with horsepower!

Getting up next to(and below the line of sight) of people driving REAL boats makes for a tragedy soon to follow. 
To say nothing of being respectful to other fishermen. 
It still applies when you are in a kayak.

You yakkers keep an appropriate distance away, just as if you were in a REAL boat and all will be good.
Maybe.
:texasflag


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Just throw in the anchor in on top of them when they get that close. Maybe learn them some manners.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the report Matt, the sun is out, expect idiots. Congrats on the mess of fish. They'll fry up just fine.

Loy, I understand your frustrations and respect you a lot, but you crossed a line with your rant. It's a bad look when my wife reads Matt's post and asks me "Who's that arrogant a-h*** that thinks he's better than everybody because he drives a REAL boat?" and I have to answer with "That's Loy."

There's plenty of kayakers that are good and obedient out there and there's plenty of boaters that are just as stupid.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

his post wasnt meant to come off as arrogant. it was meant to get the point across that kayakers need to keep a safe distance from power boats for a number of reasons. one, being we cant always see them so far down in the water. 2, just like another power boat, they need to keep a proper distance out of respect to another fisherman. last year a kayaker got caught in some current and got swept under a pontoon boat. the pontoon boat was anchored up. that should never happen.

sometimes things get taken out of context on this forum. trust me, i know.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report Matt! Those look like my size fish there. I like all 11-12 inches for eating.
It was Mardi Gras yesterday. Many had the day off.
I would have went but my exterior truck door handle broke almost off. I purchased new for $50. Watched a U-tube video and took me 1/2 hour to change. The last one about 3 years ago cost me about $300 at the dealer ship. What a rip off that was.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

good job Matt


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Mako-Wish said:


> his post wasnt meant to come off as arrogant. it was meant to get the point across that kayakers need to keep a safe distance from power boats for a number of reasons. one, being we cant always see them so far down in the water. 2, just like another power boat, they need to keep a proper distance out of respect to another fisherman. last year a kayaker got caught in some current and got swept under a pontoon boat. the pontoon boat was anchored up. that should never happen.
> 
> sometimes things get taken out of context on this forum. trust me, i know.


I fully understand that, and I respect him a lot. But since tone and inflection do not get conveyed through typed words on a forum, you have to be mindful of that. Pause, read what has been written, and take out the daggers before you hit publish.

Let me share my own annecdote. My wife and I sold our canoe and bought me a kayak shortly after we found out she was pregnant. My very first trip out, a "REAL" man in a "REAL boat" comes hotshotting around a bend in Luce Bayou. Missed me by less than two feet doing a solid 30mph and rolled me. That shouldn't happen either, but am I at fault because my kayak isn't a "REAL" boat?

The grass is brown on both sides of the fence. Loy's cautionary words would have been much better received if he didn't leave them dripping with elitism. (<-- Yes, I realize that right there is a dagger, but it's is a fitting description of his words.)


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

HGX congrats on the pregnant wife !!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a real boat but show respect for the plastic boats. I would also have a plastic boat if it was not for my bad knees. 3 Times in almost 2 months is not going to cut it. 3 Different water bodies. One of those times it happened 2 times in one day. People seem to think I can only cast a few feet. I know I use a small lite lure but I have just about perfected the cast to get it way out there on a bait caster.

And yes mako wish can translate for you. LOL !!!! He has been beat on here tooooo much.

Karl could have at least gave me a phone call that he was not going. How do you catch crappie working on your truck ? 

Heck I am on a roll now. LOL !!!

Hope everyone catches fish this weekend and has a safe trip.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

HGX_Fisherman, my bad, and I do apologize. 

It was over the line, but really it was born out of a scare I had from a kayak as a baby! 
J/K.

The REAL boat part is just about the absolute power of a horsepower driven metal propeller and the proximity of a silent low profile plastic craft coming too close for safety. 
And in the specific example of Matt in the river the other day, not only was the guy unsafe, but very rude. 
That behavior can apply to people in any type of craft.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

HGX_Fisherman said:


> Let me share my own annecdote. My wife and I sold our canoe and bought me a kayak shortly after we found out she was pregnant. My very first trip out, a "REAL" man in a "REAL boat" comes hotshotting around a bend in Luce Bayou. Missed me by less than two feet doing a solid 30mph and rolled me. That shouldn't happen either, but am I at fault because my kayak isn't a "REAL" boat?
> )


Without opening a can of worms, if you want an honest answer, my first reaction is yes, it was your fault. however, I dont know luce bayou, never been there. however, if you were fishing around a bend in a well traveled area/boat cut/channel etc, you can not expect a boat to shut down off plane traveling those areas. When a larger center console boat is running through the bay, you put it on the step and you go. you dont shut down for fisherman fishing the channel. most of that water is skinny, and when you shut it down is when you get in trouble. thats how people get stuck. you put it on the step and you go. you trim your motor up and travel with the least amount of boat surface area in the water. thats how you avoid sandbars, reefs, obstructions etc. it may not seem right to someone that decided to fish there, but thats just how it is.

so was it your fault? quite possibly, but not because of your choice of boat, but because of your choice in fishing location. think of it has a bicycle rider riding down the middle of 45 and getting mad at people for blowing by them.

now if you were way back in the marsh somewhere and the guy just randomly drove by you for the hell of it, he is a Dbag.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great report Matt. It seems water encroachment is getting to be more and more common these days. Some people don't mind sharing a location and fish but some do, it's always a good practice to make eye contact before you get within casting range and if all else fails just ASK the guy if he minds you getting close to his water. Common courtesy goes a long way.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Matt, happy that you caught fish, but sorry about the yaks. As much as I like to catch fish, a portion of the fun is a little solitude IMO. 

I haven't personally had more trouble with one type of boat over another. But whether it is a paddle powered plastic boat or a $100K Eric Simmons Custom, don't intrude too close. I like to cast ..... that is why I use a rod and reel instead of a cane pole. If I was young and strong I probably would have a yak, but I would be respectful of others.


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice mess a fish you got there


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I guess I will chime in with a yak story which happened this year. I was at the dam anchored at the cable in my Cajun Jak (PeeRow). We are catching stripers one after another with one gate open. I had to leave the big boat home. This guy in a yak paddles up behind me and anchors no lie ten feet. This is the best part. He breaks out his 12ft long rod. Stands up in the yak and proceeds to cast over me toward the rocks. I am parked between two other boats. Can you believe that? I had some choice words for him. Anyway, just had to tell that story.
Matt, you were supposed to call me


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> HGX congrats on the pregnant wife !!


Thanks GoFish, but that was well over 3 years ago. My son is now two and a half. It's been a long time since I've been on the water, or in these forums.



Mattsfishin said:


> 3 Times in almost 2 months is not going to cut it. 3 Different water bodies. One of those times it happened 2 times in one day.


Matt, there's a ton of idiots out there, they even do it to their own. Three summers ago in Minnesota I has a musky follow a bass on my line and take a swipe at it. A musky fisherman in a kayak probably 20 yards away turns and casts directly over me toward the swirl. His line was laying across my lap as he was reeling in. I took out my pocket knife and cut his line. He had words for me, and myself for him as well. He had a floating lure, he got it back shortly thereafter anyway, but it killed my day.

I donâ€™t know how such a small difference can make such a big change. This is a problem Jennifer and I never had with the canoe. Maybe people thought we were cute, or kitschy, or whatever; â€œOh, look, itâ€™s the couple with the canoe,â€ but the day we bought me the kayak, I became Public Nuisance #1 to a large population of fisherman. And not because of anything I had done to them personally, but purely because of my chosen method of conveyance. I was treated with disrespect and put in danger by other fishermen with their â€œrealâ€ boats so often that fishing was no longer the enjoyable for me. I put my gear down and havenâ€™t touched it for almost 2 years.

I came back on here at the urging of my wife. She remembers how much I used to enjoy fishing even if I canâ€™t anymore. But seeing Loy - a man I respect and would consider a friend under any other circumstance - up there parroting what I fought so hard to defend myself against that I eventually gave up fishing over it, just brings everything back to the front and makes me question why Iâ€™m doing this again.



Mako-Wish said:


> so was it your fault? quite possibly, but not because of your choice of boat, but because of your choice in fishing location.


I was paddling upstream, on the right hand side, 10 feet off the bank on an inside bend. He shorted the corner in a 30 yard wide creek. The channel was on the opposite side along the cutbank.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

I looked up Luce bayou and realized it's a feeder creek off lake Houston, not a shallow salt water marsh like I thought. So yeah, the guy speeding in the powerboat was Dbag endangering others unnecessarily.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Mako, I figured as much when you started talking about salt marshes...so I clarified! :spineyes:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't give up on something you enjoy HGX. I was just bringing something up that a little respect from people will go along ways. I fish with all kinds of people and all kinds of boats. You are welcome to fish with me. As I mentioned before if my knees were good I would have a kayak along with my Kenner. I have seen so many changes in my lifetime and would make your head spin. When I was little we fished Luce's bayou and it was rare to see any kind of boat that had a motor on it. 50 to 55 years back.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

HGX don't quit fishing over this. I've fished Luce's since Strange's Camp was at the wooden bridge. I won't go there on a weekend for the very reason you discussed. Heck I've been there on a weekday when I had to idle everywhere to avoid waking people. If someone is coming towards me on plane I try to signal to them to stay on plane, it's less of a wake. 
I'm surprised there haven't been fatalities in Luce's. That is no place to run fast around a curve.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

I hate to see this kind of thing making it's way into freshwater fishing (excluding bass fishing which has been this way for years). I switch back and forth between salt and fresh depending on the time of year and this type of thing occurs daily in the salt. I don't think Matt or Loy were trying to say it's all kayak fishermen doing these things they were just pointing out specific events that have happened lately. I have the utmost respect for both of them as I have actually been waved over by both of them to get on the same school on separate occasions. It also depends on the type of fishing. The same guy that waved you over while jigging may not want you there while casting. It's all about respect and uncommon sense. I have had my fill of some spots in the salt due to things like this and went to find other fish. I would never consider quitting and HGX you shouldn't either. I have a saying when I think people are to close. "If I wanted to fish with you I would have invited you". Usually gets the point across without an altercation. HGX there are some great people on this board and not that you need it judging by your avatar but you are welcome to fish with me anytime.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I do apologize and I did not mean it to come across so harsh, honestly. 
I thought I would joke about it to make it a less accusatory statement. 
It went the other way as nonverbal communications can.

A couple of bad run ins with kayaks gives me no right to make broad accusations.
I have many friends who use them and would myself if I could.

As others have noted sharing the waterways, especially well known good fishing spots with waders, kaykkers, power boaters, and jet skies is more of a problem all of the time. 
I give kayak boaters the same distance I give other boats, more in many instances as it makes it dangerous for power boats to be too close in fast water conditions.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

redexpress said:


> HGX don't quit fishing over this. I've fished Luce's since Strange's Camp was at the wooden bridge. I won't go there on a weekend for the very reason you discussed. Heck I've been there on a weekday when I had to idle everywhere to avoid waking people. If someone is coming towards me on plane I try to signal to them to stay on plane, it's less of a wake.
> I'm surprised there haven't been fatalities in Luce's. That is no place to run fast around a curve.


Not quitting Red, just rediscovering the precipitous beginnings of my 2 year hiatus.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Social media and the internet and the fishing business combined has made fishing much different. If you are fishing anywhere other than an open lake or pond you can expect crowding and pot licking. This subject is all over all forums. There is not much respect on the water anymore. I just try to avoid these areas but when I don't I just do the best I can and I can play that game if they want no matter what type of boat. Trebles hurt. Bottom you have to give respect to get respect. No different that bicyclist nowadays. Can't we just get along?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Matt, I plan to tie off to you boat next time I see you and board it for some crappie lures before paddling off. :slimer:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Social media is really bad for fishing. When word gets out on a place like Conroe you can not find a place to fish. Sometimes like below the dam. Just have to let it go and move on. Thats what I have been doing. Ignore the dis-respectful as much as I can. It just kills them to see someone catching fish and they use everything they have and nothing. Last spring below the dam a kayaker came near me and ask if it was ok and I said come on in some more even sold him a new lure. Only reason I sold it to him was that I was almost out and had to order some more from academy. That was the day Bruce came up pot licking and did not have the lure also. I shared with Bruce and his son. 

Fishinganimal trebles don't hurt if they are small ones. LOL !!!!

John I have some for you to try. Just been fishing another body of water for whites.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt I cannot tie one on without it sticking me someway or another!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I promise, I was not with Matt that day.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ouch!! that hurts Matt. I need to start ordering some of those dandy little lures and replenish. Thanks for the lure loan. Those little suckers really put the hurt on them whites.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hopefully a 22" Zebra was not hanging on there Matt!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

No big fish. Just Robbies wife (Mel) hooked me and I had to run it thru. Happened 3 times that summer. She caught a white and then hooked me while I was taking the fish off for her. I ran it back thru and Robbie cut the barb and I was back to fishing. Can not do that now. I would have to stop the bleeding first with the blood thinners I am taking now.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> No big fish. Just Robbies wife (Mel) hooked me and I had to run it thru. Happened 3 times that summer. She caught a white and then hooked me while I was taking the fish off for her. I ran it back thru and Robbie cut the barb and I was back to fishing. Can not do that now. I would have to stop the bleeding first with the blood thinners I am taking now.


Ouch. Those'll hurt for sure. Never run one all the way through though.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Great report Matt. I don't like to fish on the weekends in areas that are small or the fish are concentrated. I'd much rather take off a day or two during the week to fish the L&D or a creek. Disrespectful fishermen and boat owners ruin my day and I'm really laid back when it comes to fishing. Don't even get me started on jetskis and the idiots that drive them. 

I do fish the main lake for whites during the summer but I'm usually staying in a buddies house on the lake so it's easy come, easy go. Sometimes I'll go out to the island just to see what people are catching and take in all the fun of watching people troll while others are anchored up. I like to locate Loy and see how many people are fishing around him. He's like a magnet.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

all of a sudden its not cool to talk about fishing holes on line? last year a guy would get roasted for suggesting keeping something quiet in order to prevent it getting over crowded. weird.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mako-Wish said:


> all of a sudden its not cool to talk about fishing holes on line? last year a guy would get roasted for suggesting keeping something quiet in order to prevent it getting over crowded. weird.


Pretty funny right there, lol!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mako said they're biting at the dam?...What?....Just axing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Mako is right, last year people talked smack for holding out and this year one or two of those are doing the same thing. 

Of course this post must include Bad luck bob aka Bankin on it. LOL !!!!!


Would like to thank everyone for contributing to this post. Wether you liked it or not you contributed and it got people to talking. Was kinda of quit around here. 

Fishing report for today: Kinda of slow but I managed a few whites and let the hybrids take me to school on lite tackle. Man it is a blast fighting hybrids in 2 to 4 foot of water especially when they are 20 inch and up. They can not go deep so they gotta run and run they do. They ripped my little crank bait. 

Well looks like me and LuckyD will see if we can get luck tomorrow at another body of water. Looking for whites again. Hope we can get lucky and get enough for a meal.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm gonna give it a go in the morning also, it's been re a slow for me this year. I have yet to really get into them, all I've managed is a few.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Bankin' On It said:


> Mako said they're biting at the dam?...What?....Just axing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dam is very slow.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Mako-Wish said:


> all of a sudden its not cool to talk about fishing holes on line? last year a guy would get roasted for suggesting keeping something quiet in order to prevent it getting over crowded. weird.


#ItRuintthafishery don't you know.:bluefish:


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Dang Matt - Don't forget to holler at Don sometimes...Great Job!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

The fat females has just begun to show up below the dam. Or maybe a few went thru them gates. I caght 8 fat she whites full of egg yesterday. Lots of goo,buff,and gars. All caught on Matts little magic lipped crank bait and a teaser white grub tendum rigged. Them whites absolutely love that little thing. No signs of stripers or cats behind the cable. No signs of schooling.Caught one throw back hybrids,you guess it ? On Matts little crank bait. Only cats came from dropping baits in the middle of the channel. Little ones. Water is clear green. Absolutely beautiful water clarity. 6 gate open as of yesterday. Only three boats down there yesterday. It won't be long. I say another three weeks with full sun warming up the water and it's gonna bust wide open. Been busy at the Sabine.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice Bruce! I've caught a total of 1 white this year although I managed 11 crappie on my white bass trip. Work has ruined a many of a fisherman. Hope to make it to my ditch wed. this week with the rain it finally might happen.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

MrsTroutsnot said:


> Dang Matt - Don't forget to holler at Don sometimes...Great Job!!!


It seems that he has forgotten the little people like you, me and Don.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> It seems that he has forgotten the little people like you, me and Don.


I sure did forget the Mrs and Mr but you no I did not forget. I forgive you but did not forget you. LOL !!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :goldfish: :texasflag


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> I sure did forget the Mrs and Mr but you no I did not forget. I forgive you but did not forget you. LOL !!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :goldfish: :texasflag


So if you did not forget me, not inviting me was intentional? I forgive you.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Great report Matt. Looks like you're finding all the fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> I sure did forget the Mrs and Mr but you no I did not forget. I forgive you but did not forget you. LOL !!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :goldfish: :texasflag


I still have the ingredients to make that German Chocolate Cake if that helps your memory any...LOL!!!


----------

